# My goat is "fake peeing"



## PaigeRobison (Oct 2, 2013)

Hello, I am very new to this and looking for advice before I call the vet. My milking goat is squatting like she needs to pee but nothing is coming out. She pees throughout the day normally but does this in between. I have noticed it for about a week now. Is this normal?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Is this while she's on the stand? Mine do that occasionally while they are on the stand, but it's because they want me to stop milking I think. How long ago did she kid? Is she acting normal otherwise, eating, drinking, pooping okay? Did you take her temp?


----------



## PaigeRobison (Oct 2, 2013)

She doesn't do it on the stand. She mostly does it when my other goat is peeing. And when I bought her I was told she will need to get pregnant again end of this month or next at latest. She doesn't seem sick but I haven't taken her temp yet. Her poop and eating and all that are normal. It's so strange.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is she smelling the other goat or anything when she does that?


----------



## PaigeRobison (Oct 2, 2013)

You know she does smell her a lot. Not her pee but her... I'll watch to see if she does it while she's peeing.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Could she have a UTI?


----------



## PaigeRobison (Oct 2, 2013)

That's what I thought. I just didn't know if it was normal or not before I call the vet


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

She maybe in heat....


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

happybleats said:


> She maybe in heat....


I'm kinda wondering that... Could be...


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

My does do that sometimes.


----------



## PaigeRobison (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks guys. I will just make sure she doesn't get a fever and how much/long it last. I'll give it a few more days because she seems just fine besides that. Maybe she's just an awkward goat


----------

